# Lake Acworth TX - 4.11.09



## russ010 (Apr 7, 2009)

OK guys, here is the next tournament. 

To see the rest of the schedule and current point standings go to http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com. If you didn't fish at Yahoola, your points will be under the Lathem Tx from March 14. I will be updating the site this week to show overall standings... I just haven't had time to get to making a new page yet.

In order to fish it, each person will be required to pay the $25 membership fee. (We are doing a points system, and if you fished the Lathem Tx, your points are still good and I have them on file.) This money will go towards buying 2 trophies (BANG Team with most points and Big Fish) for the end of the year. The Classic will be the top fishermen of the club squaring off in a battle for the remainder of the membership fees. The Big Fish trophy will go to the person who has caught the biggest Largemouth Bass during one of the BANG tournaments. Right now, 6.51lbs is the size to beat. The rest of the money may go into a cookout, but whatever remains will be given to the winner of the Classic.

Entry fee into the tournament will be $20 per boat, and $5 per person for the big fish pot.

*Penalties*

-Fishing starts at 7:00am, so you best be paid and in the water by that time.

- Weigh-in will be 3:00pm sharp - I'll blow an air horn at 3:45pm to let it be known that 15 minutes remain. 

- *Each minute past 4pm will result in a 1 lb deduction from the total weight for each minute.* This does not count against your big fish. After 5 minutes you will be disqualified from the winnings and all entry fees will be forfeited (including Big Fish).  Russ will have the official time, so make sure to sync up with him before you leave. On the way to the ramp does not mean you are there yet – you will lose minutes until you reach the ramp and the boat is no longer moving. Trolling motor trouble is different (as if it’s not working), but if it’s moving you slower than usual – that’s your problem.

- Minimum 12" length. Any fish under 12" will result in 1lb deduction from total weight, and that short fish will NOT be part of the total weight.

- Dead Fish Penalty: Dead fish up to 3lbs will result in a 1lb deduction.
Dead fish over 3lbs will result in a 2lb reduction from total weight.


I know these are sort of harsh rules - but we need to do our part to keep these fish alive. They should be staging or on beds right now, so it's imperative that we keep the big ones alive to replenish their genes.

Post and let me know if you're in or not. Here are who I know is in so far:

1. Russ
2. Dale & Jeff
3. Jeff + 1 -- new members
4. Isaac & Joey (maybe..)
5. Chris M. & Jay - (out... going to the Masters)
6. Anthony & Randy (will not be fishing - family comes first!)
7. Tyler & Kevin (will not be attending... Tyler is turkey hunting all week in South Ga.)


----------



## russ010 (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody wanting to join a club - this will be the weekend to do it... best time to get points is April


----------



## russ010 (Apr 10, 2009)

weigh-in time has changed to 3pm


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 10, 2009)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 11, 2009)

who brought it home?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 11, 2009)

Today was definitely a slow bite day... not many fish were brought out.

Here's the results:

1. Dale & Jeff - 2 Fish - 5.72lbs - Big Fish 3.01  
2. Isaac & Joey - 4 Fish -  5.51lbs -- they lost #5 on the boat dock - it does pay to have a weigh-in bag with zippers...
3. Jeff C. & David B. - 2 Fish - 3.98lbs
4. Russ - 2 Fish - 2.94lbs

I'm working on the website now... the results will be posted in a little bit.

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com


----------



## russ010 (Apr 12, 2009)

website is updated... and I've finally got another page put up for point standings...


----------



## stickum (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to Dale and Jeff way to go


----------

